# Spouse Visa - Financial Requirements



## zolr888 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

Thank you firstly to all those who contribute to the forum, the advice / responses to other posts have been highly helpful.

I wanted to ask a question about the Financial Requirements. I am a little confused about the funds held for six months and whether those funds are transferable. For example, I had initially held an amount of funds within a term deposit, lets say 40k (for over seven months now). It recently had matured and I had transferred 10k of the amount to another bank account. It turned out I did not need the funds transferred in the end (for various reasons), and now I still do want to include that 10k amount as part of the application. I guess my question is, if I get my original bank to say I had held 40k amount of funds, but recently transferred the 10k only - and show I still hold the 10k, am I able to count the full amount? Or does the transfer reset the six months count for that 10k specifically?

Also am I able to print out bank statements online and get the bank to stamp it in place of originals? And do I need a police certificate of my current country of resident?

Extremely grateful for the help.

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No you can't. As you have transferred a part to another account, the clock is reset and the transferred amount can only count towards savings after 6 months from transfer. It's 6 months in one account and not 6 months under your ownership and control.
The only exception is if your investment isn't in cash but in stocks and shares etc, in which case your investment can stay in non-cash account until shortly before you apply for your visa.
Police certificate of no criminal record isn't part of the requirement.


----------



## zolr888 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ah that's a shame on the deposit... Thanks though – you’ve been a big help!

I have a couple more questions however… (sorry this process seems to require so much information!):
1.	Does my sponsor need to provide a notarized copy of his UK passport or is a photocopy sufficient? He is in Australia at the moment, so getting it notarized as opposed to certified is probably more difficult.
2.	Do we need to fill in the sponsorship undertaking forms, even though my sponsor is currently not living in UK?
3.	A bit of a silly question, but I understand the initial package will be sent to a local processing centre, therefore should the return paid envelop that we include be domestic or should it be international?
4.	For the financial requirement, I understand I need to declare sources of savings. The source of savings was actually a cash deposit from my mother – it was actually sourced from multiple relatives, ultimately as gifts and hence there are a number of sources. Without having to trouble all of them for bank statements (which will be a pain for them to get), is a letter from my mother / bank manager stating that she deposited the money and this amount was not funded from loans be suffice?

Thanks again!!


----------



## zolr888 (Apr 6, 2014)

Just hoping to get an answer on the above please?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

zolr888 said:


> Ah that's a shame on the deposit... Thanks though – you’ve been a big help!
> 
> I have a couple more questions however… (sorry this process seems to require so much information!):
> 1.	Does my sponsor need to provide a notarized copy of his UK passport or is a photocopy sufficient? He is in Australia at the moment, so getting it notarized as opposed to certified is probably more difficult.


You only need a plain photo copy of the UK sponsor's passport.



> 2.	Do we need to fill in the sponsorship undertaking forms, even though my sponsor is currently not living in UK?


Usually, no but some visa agents particularly in Asia insist on it.



> 3.	A bit of a silly question, but I understand the initial package will be sent to a local processing centre, therefore should the return paid envelop that we include be domestic or should it be international?


Where are you applying from?



> 4.	For the financial requirement, I understand I need to declare sources of savings. The source of savings was actually a cash deposit from my mother – it was actually sourced from multiple relatives, ultimately as gifts and hence there are a number of sources. Without having to trouble all of them for bank statements (which will be a pain for them to get), is a letter from my mother / bank manager stating that she deposited the money and this amount was not funded from loans be suffice?


If you received gifts from family then they will want to see bank statements from them showing the money leaving their accounts to determine that it was actually a gift.


----------



## zolr888 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you for your responses!



nyclon said:


> Usually, no but some visa agents particularly in Asia insist on it.
> 
> Where are you applying from?


I am applying from Australia and have permanent residency here. I assume that I can apply from a country with which I have permanent residency rights? i.e. I don't need to return to my home country?

Would it therefore be safe to just include the sponsorship undertaking form, that is there would be no downside for including it?

What would therefore entail for the reply paid envelope if I am applying from Australia? Would it be domestic or international reply paid?

Sorry one more question - I understand that China is part of the TB screening. Although I am a national there, I have been residing in Australia for the past few years - with intermittent trips to China though. Would I therefore still need to get a TB certificate?

Appreciate your time and effort with helping us!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can apply in Australia.
SU07/112 may be included if you like.
It depends on which VAC you use about return of documents.
You don't need TB test as you are resident in Australia and applying there.
http://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/Australia/vfsglobalintroduction.html


----------



## zolr888 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Joppa. 
So based on the link above - if I was to submit in Brisbane, I'm guessing that a domestic reply paid envelope would suffice?

On a separate note, I am actually filling out the Appendix 2 application form at the moment and am stuck on Part 3D 'Income from other non-employment sources'. Here it states that I provide contact details for source of income and account/reference details. My source of income is actually from the investment property - what would I therefore include for details for contact details and account/reference details?

In terms of the amount of income in the last 12 months (Before tax) for the rental property, I assume I can convert those as at application date's exchange rate?

Thanks once again for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's in the form of rent, look under 'Property'. 
Yes, using OANDA closing spot rate, but since it probably won't be available by the time you apply (taking into account time zones), the conversion is done by Home Office using historical exchange rate.


----------



## zolr888 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Joppa. But I'm still a bit confused on that section.

Specifically it is Section 3.61 of the Appendix 2 form which asks for Additional Sources of Income. It has 6 sub questions which are as follows:

a) Source of Income - Which I have declared as Property Rental Income and Interest Savings
b) Contact Details for source of Income - Which I have declared as the property rental address (for rental income) and name of bank (for interest savings).
c) Account/reference details - Unsure as to what I actually put in here?

There are 3 more sub-questions but those are relatively easy. I am unsure as to whether I have answered b) correctly and actually have no idea what to put into c). Is it bank account numbers as to where the rental income gets deposited etc?

Sorry about the questions.


----------



## Panther722 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all! I'm sorry if I'm posting on the wrong place !
I'm married to a british.
Got married in England 2010.
My visa leave to remain expired 2013.
I overstayed my visa for about 12 months.
I've got back to my original country to apply from here.
So I wonder if my application will be considered under the old rules (before 2012)?
Thank you for your time


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Since your visa has now expired and it's more than 28 days since expiry, you will now be subject to the current rules with financial requirement etc. And you have to start with spouse visa and renewal after 30 months. But with a year's overstay, you may not even get that.


----------



## zolr888 (Apr 6, 2014)

zolr888 said:


> Thanks Joppa. But I'm still a bit confused on that section.
> 
> Specifically it is Section 3.61 of the Appendix 2 form which asks for Additional Sources of Income. It has 6 sub questions which are as follows:
> 
> ...


Can I please get an answer on the above?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Contact details: address and phone number of your bank, letting agent if you use one.
Account/reference: such as account number, property reference if managed by an agent etc.


----------



## Panther722 (Apr 13, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No. Since your visa has now expired and it's more than 28 days since expiry, you will now be subject to the current rules with financial requirement etc. And you have to start with spouse visa and renewal after 30 months. But with a year's overstay, you may not even get that.


All right! I thought I would have a chance to get a visa.
Let's see I will let you know.
Thanks for your answer


----------



## zolr888 (Apr 6, 2014)

Many thanks Joppa! 

I have finally been able to collate together my supporting information, which is shown below. Hopefully I have captured everything and not missing anything! Welcome to any suggestions and feedback (especially if i'm missing something!)

Application
1) VAF4A Application Form
2) Appendix 2 – Financial Requirement Form

Sponsor Information
1) Sponsor’s Letter of Introduction
2) Photocopy of Sponsor’s UK Passport Bio Page
3) Employment Information:
i) Letter from current employer
ii) PAYG Payment Summary from current employer for FY13
iii) Payslips for the last six months
4) Emails indicating early intention to move to UK
5) Confirmed flight itinerary to England

Applicant Information
1) Applicant’s Letter of Introduction
2) Passport, previous passport and two color passport sized photos
3) Applicant’s birth certificate
4) Biometrics appointment email confirmation
5) Evidence of Employability & English language ability
i) Applicant’s current business card
ii) Applicant’s Resume
iii) Reference letter from current employer
iv) PAYG Payment Summary from current employer for FY13
v) Payslips for the last six months
vi) Bank statements for last six months confirming employment income
vii) Points based calculator print-out
viii) Academic transcript from university

Applicant-Sponsor Relationship
1) Evidence of Marriage
i) Original copy of marriage certificate
ii) Divorce certificate for prior marriage
iii) Wedding confirmation contract for ceremony and reception
iv) Taste testing menu
v) Copy of wedding invitation card
vi) Copies of invoices for wedding event
2) Evidence of Relationship
i) Confirmation of joint account between sponsor and applicant
ii) Bank statements for joint account.
iii) Confirmation of booking of activities for day of proposal
iv) Excerpts of email log from sponsor’s view
v) Photos from visits/trips together, along with wedding photos
vi) Flight confirmation and travel bookings of overseas / domestic trips

Financial Requirement Supporting Documentation
1) Letter declaring sources of income
2) Non-employment income – Rental Property
i) Current Title Search
ii) Current Rental Agreement
iii) Previous Rental Agreement
iv) Rental agent monthly financial summaries for last twelve months
v) Copies of utilities, insurance and valuation notices
vi) Bank statements for twelve months confirming receipt of rental income.
3) Cash Savings
i) Bank letters confirming term deposits held
4) Source of Funds
A) XX Term Deposit
i) Bank Statements confirming transfer of funds to Overseas
ii) Transaction dockets confirming foreign currency exchange and transfer
iii) Bank statements from applicant’s mother confirming receipt of funds
B) Savings by Sponsor
i) Bank Statements providing example of savings over time
C) Gift from Parents
i) Letter from Sponsor’s parents confirming gift of fund
ii) Bank statement from Sponsor’s parents
iii) Letter from Applicant’s parents confirming gift of fund
iv) Bank statement from Applicant’s parents
v) Applicant’s Bank statements confirming receipt of funds
D) Other large sources of funds
i) Government notice of tax refund credit
ii) Letter from Bank indicating transfer of mortgage equity funds
D) Other Savings
i) Deposits held with foreign currency exchange institution
ii) Bank statements showing current savings held in bank accounts

Accommodation Requirement
1) Hotel Reservation Confirmation
2) Evidence of Short-Term Service Apartment Booking


----------



## Panther722 (Apr 13, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No. Since your visa has now expired and it's more than 28 days since expiry, you will now be subject to the current rules with financial requirement etc. And you have to start with spouse visa and renewal after 30 months. But with a year's overstay, you may not even get that.



Illegal entrants, those who breach a condition attached to their leave, and 
those who overstay their lawful leave by more than 90 days, who leave the 
UK voluntarily at their own expense are ordinarily subject to a mandatory one 
year re-entry ban unless they are applying for entry clearance as a Family 
Member (under Appendix FM of the immigration rules) or they were under 18 
at the time of their most recent breach (as set out at paragraphs A320 and 
320(7B) of the Immigration Rules). 

Family members do not face a ban.
So i dont see why i shouldnt get my visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While not being subject to automatic ban, your overstay will cast a shadow on your application. You must own up, take full responsibility etc and hope for the best. Your case will attract extra scrutiny so be prepared.


----------



## Iam registered (May 1, 2014)

*Cash requirement*



Joppa said:


> It's 6 months in one account and not 6 months under your ownership and control.


Is this definitely the case? I can't find any reference to this in the official website/literature. I'm concerned because in common with the first poster I have held money in two accounts in excess of six-months and the combined balance has always been above the 62,500 GBP required. I have made transfers between the accounts but the combined balance has never fallen below the required level.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm afraid so. I have seen people's applications fail precisely because they have transferred amounts between their accounts in the last 6 months. 
The crucial text reads:


> 7.4.1. Savings must be held in cash in a personal bank/savings *account* _(note singular)_ in the name of the applicant, their partner or the couple jointly. The savings can be from any legal source, including a gift from a family member or other third party, provided the source of the cash savings is declared. The applicant and/or their partner must confirm that the money, which cannot be borrowed, is under their control and evidence that *it has been held in their bank account* _(again singular)_ for at least the 6 months prior to the date of application.


https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...3/Financial_Requirement_Guidance_20140324.pdf

The only exception is when the savings were held in the form of investment such as stocks and shares, which only need to be liquidated and paid into a cash account at any time before the date of application. You can have more than one cash account, but each needs to keep the minimum balance you subsequently rely on for 6 months.


----------



## Iam registered (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Joppa. It seems incredibly harsh but if that's the rule, that's the rule!


----------

